# Apache forced threading. [Solved]

## WintermuteX

Is there a way to get rid of this:

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "www-servers/apache[threads]" ?

I mean WITHOUT switching to a threaded mpm and php!

Threaded apache and php with mpm_worker is no option! This configuration isn't working for me for some reason (connections gets closed prior to any timeout (so if you have a page with some thumbnails you get some of them and the rest are blanks) blank pages at random occasions on PHP pages, absolute unbearable "speed").

Why are you trying to forcing anyone anyway?

"Gentoo is about options" .... well ...Last edited by WintermuteX on Wed Jan 13, 2010 9:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

This means you have either something in world or trying to emerge a new package that requires apache with threads enabled.

What are you trying to install?

There should be diagnostic output on the package that's requesting apache with USE=threads... what package is that?  Can that package be installed without apache threading? (probably not?)

----------

## WintermuteX

The ebuild requesting the "threads" USE flag for apache is "mod_perl". But it's installed and used for years and i didn't notice any problem. o.O

I investigate my options about getting rid of mod_perl, but it seems some other ebuild is pulling it in and also www-apache/libapreq2 which is also requesting +threads.

The latest changes in portage forces this after it worked like a charm for years ...

----------

## Mad Merlin

A peek in the new ebuild for mod_perl suggests that it requires (apache[-threads] && perl[-ithreads]) || (apache[threads] && perl[ithreads]), so you could try disabling ithreads on perl. libapreq2 only seems to depend on mod_perl, so ultimately it shouldn't pose a problem.

----------

## boerKrelis

I recall from when I did that a couple of years ago that changing the ithreads USE flag for perl/libperl means you'll need to recompile just about every Perl package on your system...

----------

## WintermuteX

Thank you for the feedback and help. I think i try disabling ithreads and recompile all perl packages if i also have to change the USE flag for perl/libperl. Hopefully this will solve it.

----------

## WintermuteX

Worked  :Smile: 

----------

